# IH 275 fuel problems :(



## Georgewhite (May 30, 2012)

hello everyone,
I hope you can help me on this subject. Basicaly i went to turn over my tractor one day and it would'nt start, it fired once or twice in 10 secs. being inquizitive i undid the injector pipes and noticed that NO fuel was being expelled whilst the engine was being turned....i then did the usual air-bleed procedure and i undid the bleed screws on the injection pump both of which squirted clean air-less fuel out like normal, however after tightening them up and undoing the injector pipes the same problem persisted and no fuel left the injection pump.....ummmmmmm i thought, it must be a issue with the fuel pump. i duly sent it off to be reconed, it cost £2oo!. when it came back i refitted it and the tractor fiered up and ran like normal so i took it chain harrowing. on the way home the tractor was turned off by my self but would not restart itself! i went through the bleed procedure but again no fuel was coming out of the injection pump apart from the bleed screws which still squirted violently! 
What could the problem be? considering it was fine for a few hours after refitting the pump...please all mechanics out there help!


----------



## GTML (Dec 6, 2011)

*Ih 275 fuel problem*

if it has an inline Bosch type pump the problem will probably be a blocked fuel system, a diesel needs a lot more fuel flowing through the system than that required for fuelling the motor, check the fuel lines and fuel tap, change the fuel filter, If its a CAV rotary pump and you have checked all of the above, the bleeding sequence is quite important 1/ bleed the fuel through the filter, then 2/ through the 'top' pump bleed screw, then 3/ the bleed screw on the pump body, then 4/ the pipes at the injectors, start the tractor and 5/ back off the pump body bleed screw for 5 seconds or so to ensure that all the air is bled, otherwise the tractor will refuse to start next time!


----------

